# Habe viele viele Fragen !



## ThePretender (6. Mai 2002)

Fang ich mal an  :

Also erstens wollte ich fragen ob ihr ein gutes Proggi kennt um Werbung aus .mpg oder .avi rauszuschneiden?

Zweitens suche ich ein Prog im .mpg datein in .avi zu wandeln denn ein 20 min .mpg ist 1.2 GB groß bei mir, wenn ichs aufnehme über ne tv karte! das geht mit nitt ab !

und Drittens hab ich mir dei PCI Stereo TV/FM Radie Tuner Karte von Tevion gekauft auch als Tevion TV Tuner MD9717 bekannt es ist der neue Philips 7134 Chipsatz drinne ist! Ich suche ein Progg um Videos damit aufzuzeichnen als .avi! oder divx! das InterVideo WinDVR Progg das dabei war ist meinermeinung nach SHIT !! es hängt sich beim Aufnehmen nach 1 min auf und wenn ich Es zum Aufnehmen Programmiere hängt es sich auch auf ! ES nervt !  

Bitte Bitte Helft mir!! 

Thx im voraus !!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Mai 2002)

<b>1.)</b>



> gutes Proggi kennt um Werbung aus .mpg oder .avi rauszuschneiden



Freeware-Empfehlung: VirtualDub
Profi-Empfehlung: Adobe Premiere

<b>2.)</b>



> .mpg datein in .avi zu wandeln denn ein 20 min .mpg ist 1.2 GB groß



Kannst du mit Tmpgenc machen. Hin und zurück. Aber bedenke: Normale AVI ist tausendmal größer als MPEG. Nur DivX komprimiert effizienter.
Danach mit Virtual Dub in DivX konvertieren.

<b>3.)</b>



> Ich suche ein Progg um Videos damit aufzuzeichnen als .avi! oder divx!



Als DivX aufnehmen kannst du knicken, da ein normaler Codiervorgang 10Std dauert. Kann ein Computer nie in Echtzeit.
Also schau einfach mal bei chip.de. Die haben solche Dinger getestet. Befriedigend sind sie aber alle nicht und man braucht Monterpower - unter 1GHz + viel Ram + schnelle Platte geht da gar nicht.


Für 1 + 2 Empfehle ich dir (wie immer  ) die 30Day Trial von Premiere runterzuladen. Damit kannst du deine Werbungen äußerst einfach rausschneiden und gleich in DivX oder was weiß ich exportieren solange du den Codec hast.
Premiere ist ein Profischnittprogramm kostet sonst weit über 500€ aber lässt sich auch für so'n Zeug missbrauchen.


----------



## goela (6. Mai 2002)

na na na.....
avi ist doch nicht 1000mal grösser!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Mai 2002)

AVI unkomprimiert ist ungefähr 10 - 100x größer. Um das für <b>GOEALA</b> mal klar zu stellen. Es war eine <b>Übertreibung</b>!!!


----------



## ThePretender (6. Mai 2002)

*thx*

Also werde alle diese Infos mal testen und weiter schaun .. aber auf das Prob mit dem aufhängen meines InterVideo WinDVR hast du auch keine Lösung !? oder ? hehe.. aber für alles andere nochmals Danke !


----------



## goela (6. Mai 2002)

@BubiBohnensack 
 Bist Du mir jetzt böse?
Wusste doch dass Du Übertrieben hast, deshalb auch die drei 
Weiss ja, dass Du auch von Fach bist!!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Mai 2002)

@Goela:

Ich trete dir gleich in *****, dass du total groggy um Verzeihung weinst du....du....

Ich hatte sowas schon vermutet, war mir aber nicht sicher und habe deshalt (um meine Ehre zu retten) alles klargestellt.
Also nix für ungut alles in Ordnung


----------



## ThePretender (6. Mai 2002)

*???*

Un wie kann ich jetzt mit meiner TV Karte noch aufnehmen ???


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Mai 2002)

Mit VirtualDub oder mit Chip.de. Da suchst du nach Videorekordern. VCR oder so. Solltest du einen Test finden, und da krallst du dir den Besten und lädst dir die Demo runter. Wenn dein Rechner schnell genug ist sollte es klappen.

(Dachte ich hätte das alles schon gesagt, aber gut  )


----------

